# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Zako parrot

## christos78

Γεια χαρα σε ολους -εχω ενα ζακο 6 χρονων κ θα ηθελα να ανταλλαξω αποψεις  κ εμπειριες με ολους τους ιδιοκτητες μεγαλων παπαγαλων κ οχι μονο-για να βλεπω ζωντανια.ευχαριστω........

----------

